# Treser Roadster on Ebay/UK



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Currently at £10.000








http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...26077


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Treser Roadster on Ebay/UK (PerL)*

dear lord is that thing HIDDEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

I luv it!


----------

